# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اونایی که مهندسی دانشگاه دولتی میخونن میشه راهنمایی کنن،یه سوال برام پیش اومده

## Maja7080

توی لیست واحدهایی که ترم یک برای دانشگاه باید بگذرونیم،بعضی درسهارو نوشته بر اساس کارنامه ی آزمون(مثلا ریاضی پیش،زبان پیش،شیمی پیش و فارسی پیش)،درصد این درسها توی کنکور باید چند به بالا باشه که نیاز به گذروندن این واحدا نباشه؟؟ممنون

----------


## Alir3zaa

فکر نمیکنم این دروس پیشنیاز توی دانشگاه خاصی دیگه تدریس بشه. من دوستام توی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان یا دانشگاه شریف ریاضی رو 20 یا 30 یا حتی 10 زدند (مثلا سهمیه دارها رو میگم) ولی همه با رتبه ی 1 کشور سر یک کلاس ریاضی 1 و فیزیک 1 نشستن...

بستگی به دانشگاه داره ولی بعید میدونم دیگه این طرح اجرا بشه. برگزاری کلاس های بیشتر یعنی هزینه ی بیشتر برای دانشگاه که قطعا دانشگاه اینو نمیخاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## high.target

_هر دانشگاهی اینا رو نداره
مال کودوم دانشگاس؟
چ عجیبه هااا_

----------


## Shah1n

ربطی به درصد نداره ربطش به نظامه جدید باشه یا قدیم
اگه نظام قدیم باشه نیازی به گذروندن نیست اما چون نظام جدیدا حذفیات زیاد داشتن نیازه اینا رو پاس کنن مثلا الان ما استادامون برای تدریس به مشکل خوردن چون حتی بعضی تعاریف ساده تو نظام جدید نیست و استاد موقع تدریس مجبوره اونم بگه که درس عقب میوفته

----------


## opera77

من دانشگاه ازاد کرج میخونم ولی هیچکدوم از درسای پیش دانشگاهی رو توی ترم یک نداشتیم.(چارت رشته های مهندسی بر اساس نظر وزارت علومه و توی 99 درصد دروس یکسانه) بعید میدونم دولتی هم داشته باشه مگر دانشگاه های دولتی که سطح علمی پایین تری دارن ، یا برای کسایی که با تغییر رشته از تجربی به رشته های مهندسی اومده باشن.

----------

